# برنامج artcam &mach3



## mahmoud_sbiah (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
*رجائا من الاخوه مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج artcam اكيد رايحين تحكولي ابحث في جوجل او تابع المواضيع السابقة لاكن والله بحثت في جوجل ما لقيت غير روابط مش شغالة وكمان الروابط على المنتدى كمان مش شغالة لذلك يا ريت لو تعطوني الروابط الشغالة علشان انزل البرنامج انا جد بحاجة لو كتير والله ونا بنتظار رد الاخوه الاكرام 

*بالنسبة لبرنامجmach3 شو البرامج الازمة لتحضر الملف الي بدي احملو على ابرنامج او انا بدي ارسم رسم على برنامج 3d او اوتوكاد شو ابرامج الي بتلزمني عشان اتحول الرسمة الي لعة بفهمها برنامج mach3 
انا بنتظار ارد من الاخوه الكرام رجائا ساعدوني رجائا 
اخوكم محمود من فلسطين 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## salah_design (10 مارس 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> *رجائا من الاخوه مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج artcam اكيد رايحين تحكولي ابحث في جوجل او تابع المواضيع السابقة لاكن والله بحثت في جوجل ما لقيت غير روابط مش شغالة وكمان الروابط على المنتدى كمان مش شغالة لذلك يا ريت لو تعطوني الروابط الشغالة علشان انزل البرنامج انا جد بحاجة لو كتير والله ونا بنتظار رد الاخوه الاكرام
> 
> *بالنسبة لبرنامجmach3 شو البرامج الازمة لتحضر الملف الي بدي احملو على ابرنامج او انا بدي ارسم رسم على برنامج 3d او اوتوكاد شو ابرامج الي بتلزمني عشان اتحول الرسمة الي لعة بفهمها برنامج mach3
> ...


وعليكم السلام اخي محمود
تحياتي لك ولكل اهلي واخوتي في فلسطين 
اخي محمود انا رفعت البرنامج في الملتقى على شكل ملفات مضغوطه وقد قام اكثر من اخ بالملتقى بتحميل البرنامج من مشاركتي وقد اشتغلت كلها 
اضع بين يديك روابط تفيدك بالتحميل وكيفية التغلب على الدنجل وشرح التحميل واي سؤال انا بالخدمة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244691.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244688.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244821.html

ان شاء الله يتم التحميل ولا تواجه اي مشكلة
تقبل تحياتي 
وسلامي لكل الاهل والاخوة في فلسطين


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (10 مارس 2011)

باك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونشالله يكون مجهودك في ميزان حسناتك 
عندي سؤال :
برنامج artcam بعطيني الامتداد المطلوب لبرنامج mach3 يعني (G-Codes) ...؟؟


----------



## salah_design (10 مارس 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> باك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونشالله يكون مجهودك في ميزان حسناتك
> عندي سؤال :
> برنامج artcam بعطيني الامتداد المطلوب لبرنامج mach3 يعني (G-Codes) ...؟؟



وفيك بارك 
اشكرك اخي على دعائك لي بالخير ولك بمثل ما دعوت لي
اما بخصوص جوابك 
نعم



تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم انا نزلت برنامج artcam واجهتني بعض المشاكل وهي :
اذا الصوره ما بينت هي الرابط http://rapidshare.com/files/452066692/203-642-thickbox.bmp





الصوره الثانية 
الرابط http://rapidshare.com/files/452067739/Untitled.png


----------



## عصمت احمد (13 مارس 2011)

اخي محمود انا من قلسطين ممكن اتواصل معك وانا اعمل في مجال ال cnc


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (13 مارس 2011)

كل الاحترام اخي والي الشرف والله يبارك فيك


----------

